# Free downloads



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

I just wonder if those, who so happily download as much as they can - as long as it is free, ever consider the damaging effect on the industry and artists involved.

I have recently issued a previously unreleased recording of Alfredo Campoli and Peter Katin, recorded during a live recital. I know for sure that for every copy I sell many more will appear without any royalties being paid or support for, me, the CD producer.

I have a substantial collection of live recordings of orchestral concerts and chamber music and would like to share them with music lovers. However, the production costs are very high; believe it or not, it is not just the cost of the CD and jewel case, the bulk of expence goes to paying the artists, composers, music publishers, advertising etc.

No one enters the CD business with a view to making money. I am currently supporting a substantial loss and doubt that I will ever recouperate it. Nevertheless having begun I intend to continue for as long as I can, or until I am forced out by the 'free downloaders'.

I think you might be amazed to see the list of recordings I have in my archives, if you are interested, and are prepared to pay £10 plus £3 postage to hear an 'Audio, Mirror image' of a live concert as many times as you wish, then have a look and listen to: www.orchestralconcertcds.com
Regards,
Geoffrey


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I dont think there are many freeloaders here, I think statistics show that it's mainly teenagers who indulge in this at the expense of all else, and that rarely touches the classical genre. I do download, but I consider it a way to explore and preview music in relatively high quality - if I like something enough and if it deserves it, I buy the CD. I have hundreds of CDs I never would have discovered and bought if not for the ability to find and preview it in this way first. Often I need to hear a few versions of a piece before I pick the interpretation I like the most. The low quality audio-clips you preview on Amazon are useless for classical - 30 seconds per "track", and in highly compressed low quality? I need to hear close to the real quality I'm going to get, and the CD in full before I commit to purchase.

Your site looks interesting - but I probably wouldn't buy without the ability to hear a CD in full and know that the quality of recording and playing is top notch! (though I know first hand that the Prague Symphony Orchestra is)

Just wanted to give another angle on free/illegal downloads - it's open to abuse I know but it's not all negative : it depends on the consumer.


----------



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Bass Clef,

Hot here in CZ, isn't it? Letovice by the way.

Where are you able to play a CD in full before purchase?

Studio recordings are, of course normally 'perfect', wrong notes etc. having been edited out. That is not the case with my live recordings, even the conductor controls dynamics etc., not the recording engineer, although I'm confident that they are all world class musicians, who do occasionally hit the wrong note. As to recording quality, if you have listened to any samples on my web page hopefully you would have been assured of the quality. Every recording I made was undertaken using the same process, CNSTR, (Information on CNSTR is also on the website), consequently the sound standard is the same on all recordings.

Sweden in particular, whether it was originated or not by teenagers, is heading as a nation into free downloading. The 'highly educated' young believe that Hollywood will spend hundreds of millions on producing a film and that they have the 'right' to download to a DVD immediately the film goes into circulation. I cannot imagine that even middle aged Swedes will pay if they can download free.

Being on the receiving end I am very touchy about free downloading.

Ahoj,
Geoffrey


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

It's far too hot - but a storm's just come to Praha so may blow much of it away and freshen the air at least.

I did listen to some samples and they sound promising, though they must be compressed so CD quality can't be properly appreciated. If there's a reduced shipping cost for delivery within the Czech Republic I'll order one!


----------



## cburkins (Jul 4, 2009)

As a software developer, I believe in copyright, and I do my best to obey the copyright laws, even though in my country they are being subverted by large corporations. (I live in the US.) So understand, I'm not a free downloader. 

I've noticed though that some musicians thrive in spite of, and in some cases because of free downloading. Probably not so much in the Classical side of things, but in the US at least, my understanding is that many, perhaps most, pop, rock, and folk musicians make the majority of their money from live performances. This perhaps accounts for the large amount of music that can be acquired, by downloading or streaming, for free, legally and with the artists approval, because that downloading helps to generate enthusiasm for the live acts. The majority of live music I've seen in the past few years has been introduced to me through free and legal on-line music. So I suspect that there's a benefit to the musicians in some free dowloading, at least while the musicians have limited popularity and aren't selling large quantities of CD's.

What this all means to your business model, I don't know. But because I'm a small businessman myself, I'm sure re-evaluating your business model in view of market conditions is something you do. It may be that selling CD's doesn't work any more. It may mean it does work in Classical, but not so much in Indie Pop. It looks to me, however, the free downloading is going to continue to be part of your marketplace for the foreseeable future.


----------



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

bassClef said:


> It's far too hot - but a storm's just come to Praha so may blow much of it away and freshen the air at least.
> 
> I did listen to some samples and they sound promising, though they must be compressed so CD quality can't be properly appreciated. If there's a reduced shipping cost for delivery within the Czech Republic I'll order one!


Hi,

Just heard the temperature record was broken for Prague today.
I would be very pleased for you to hear at least one of my CDs and therefore propose that I will supply post free within CZ.

It's very dark here so I suspect we are in for a thunderstorm.

Regards,
Geoffrey


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

geoffrey terry said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just heard the temperature record was broken for Prague today.
> I would be very pleased for you to hear at least one of my CDs and therefore propose that I will supply post free within CZ.
> ...


That would be great! Let me know how to order without paying the £3 for postage and I'll make an order - I'm quite partial to Suk's Asrael so may go for that one.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*You like it, you listen to it, you should pay for it.*

My music allowance is usually anywhere from $100 - $300 per month on classical music. I have been purchasing alot lately.

I don't like free downloads, I want the CD or sometime the digital download and artwork and PDF book. I only buy albums never just a piece off iTunes.

It is only right to pay for it; I make copies of my CD's as a back up measure. But I don't pass them out. I just protect my investment.

Nice to see so many feel the same way. You like it, you listen to it, you should pay for it.


----------



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

bassClef said:


> That would be great! Let me know how to order without paying the £3 for postage and I'll make an order - I'm quite partial to Suk's Asrael so may go for that one.


Asrael was recorded in the Royal Festival Hall in November 1968 and the audience was suffering from seasonal coughs and colds, most have been removed - the only electronic corrections I permit myself. However, in the second movement there are a couple of very small glitches. In my opinion it is such a magnificent performance that you might not even notice.
The sound is most definitely better than the Prague Castle recording with Bělohlávek, particularly the opening timpani of the last movement.
I would strongly recommend it.
Please try paying just the £10, i don't think the system will refuse, if if does please get back to me. Sorry it's the first time that I have made such an offer.
Regards,
Geoffrey


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I think there is a big confusion between "download" and "free".

I like to download music, because I want it NOW. Where I live, any delivery of a disc through the regular mail will mean weeks of delay in the post, very probably a demand for Customs Payment (during which the disk will be held as ransom, while I run to Government Offices to pay the "fine"), and then when it finally arrives the crystal disk will have been smashed during delivery. 

But this doesn't mean I want it FREE - this is mistaken thinking. I am prepared to pay for downloaded music, and as a performer myself I realise that other perfomers should be paid for their work!

But sending silly disks through the post? No, that's how things were done in the C19th.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

geoffrey terry said:


> Asrael was recorded in the Royal Festival Hall in November 1968 and the audience was suffering from seasonal coughs and colds, most have been removed - the only electronic corrections I permit myself. However, in the second movement there are a couple of very small glitches. In my opinion it is such a magnificent performance that you might not even notice.
> The sound is most definitely better than the Prague Castle recording with Bělohlávek, particularly the opening timpani of the last movement.
> I would strongly recommend it.
> Please try paying just the £10, i don't think the system will refuse, if if does please get back to me. Sorry it's the first time that I have made such an offer.
> ...


The other one that takes my eye is the Dvorak 9th + Novak's Philharmonic Dances - the latter piece I don't know. La Calinda from Koanga is a nice bonus too - a beautiful piece. Can you recommend this CD?


----------



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

Good morning BassClef,
The Philharmonic Dances, I feel sure, will become very popular once it is more familiar. Jan Novak was the only pupil of Bohuslav Martinů and there are moments of syncopation and other Martinu trade marks evident in this colourful, melodious and well orchestrated piece. 
My wife and I had the pleasure of entertaining Novak's widow and daughter who were delighted with the recording.
The Dvorak 9th is a wonderful performance full of nuances under the direction of Jiři Waldhans. For me it is like hearing it for the first time. Profound Czech.
Delius, on the other hand has a very English sound underlining the respect exhibited for the host country. 
Yes I would highly recommend this CD.
Perhaps you would care to continue our exchange of dialogue by contacting me on [email protected]
Kind regards,
Geoffrey


----------



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

Reiner Torheit said:


> I think there is a big confusion between "download" and "free".
> 
> I like to download music, because I want it NOW. Where I live, any delivery of a disc through the regular mail will mean weeks of delay in the post, very probably a demand for Customs Payment (during which the disk will be held as ransom, while I run to Government Offices to pay the "fine"), and then when it finally arrives the crystal disk will have been smashed during delivery.
> 
> ...


Living in the primitive conditions you describe you are clearly obliged to download your music - with its inherent loss of quality. 
It is good to hear that not all are corrupt in the old USSR and that at least the royalties due on your downloaded music are paid. 
'Silly discs' do have their merit. It is rather like Christmas when the small package arrives and a well designed booklet cover adds to the joy of anticipation as one loads, what can be, a near perfect replication of the music we have chosen, into the hi fi system. 
As to the 19C, even my library of reel to reel tapes originate from the 20th century, presumably you meant to say 20thC?
You do of course enjoy privileges, it must be a great joy to hear Shostakovitch played live by almost any Russian Orchestra.
Ahoj,
Geoffrey


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

geoffrey terry said:


> Good morning BassClef,
> The Philharmonic Dances, I feel sure, will become very popular once it is more familiar. Jan Novak was the only pupil of Bohuslav Martinů and there are moments of syncopation and other Martinu trade marks evident in this colourful, melodious and well orchestrated piece.
> My wife and I had the pleasure of entertaining Novak's widow and daughter who were delighted with the recording.
> The Dvorak 9th is a wonderful performance full of nuances under the direction of Jiři Waldhans. For me it is like hearing it for the first time. Profound Czech.
> ...


Sounds wonderful, I went for this one. I sent you mail on a side-issue.

I see you can use the Czech diacritic marks - I still haven't go the hang of these!


----------



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

I gave an honest answer concerning the recording of the Suk Asrael. However, I think it only fair to add the two following reviews, one from Norman Lebrecht and one from a customer who purchased the CD.


Dear Geoffrey

I enjoyed the performances very much, especially the Bruckner and Suk. The sound has a vivid, lifelike immediacy all too rare in studio recordings and the orchestral balance is just right. I wish you every success with the releases. If you want to quote me on any of this, please feel free.

best wishes

Norman Lebrecht

Dear Geoffrey

What a tremendous, utterly authentic performce that is-some stunning playing and a bold, completely idiomatic interpretation. You coped very well with that acoustic.
Many thanks.
The epilogue was playing as I read the news of the death of Sir Edward Downes and his wife in Zurich. As I am sure you know, he was for many years associated with the BBC Phil, and I will be travelling down to London to hear them in the Moeran Symphony and Elgar 2 at the Proms next week.

best wishes once more

James

Perhaps I was being too modest in my own statement. I confess that I am haunted by the performance and sound quality, unable to sleep many nights with the wonderful music in my head.

Now I am looking forward to hearing comments from BassClef when he receives the Dvorak/Jan Novak CD which I posted today.
Ciao
Geoffrey


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I look forward to hearing it. It will be interesting to compare the sound with the Mercury Living Presence series, of which I am a big fan and have quite a few recordings - though it seems the recording processes are somewhat different. Certainly if I like it I'll be ordering the Suk as well.

If you had the chance to record some more performances today, would you use the same technique?


----------



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

Good morning BassClef
Please see the new posting I have added, Recording a Symphony Orchestra. The reply to your question as to whether or not I would use the same recording technique today that I employed 40 years ago required an explanatory reply. the answer is definitely yes. The reason is given in the new posting.
Kind regards
Geoffrey


----------

